# Monitors Monitors Monitors



## HawaiianEye (Aug 20, 2015)

OK, thinking of purchasing an Acer  25" ( not 27") 2560x 1440 or similar for $250 on amazon.
Anybody use something higher than 1920x 1080? 
Opinions?? Verdicts??


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 20, 2015)

What opinions/verdicts do you seek? I use a 2560x1440 monitor (27", AdobeRGB) and it is obviously better than a using a 1920x1080 monitor. More image, less panel, for example. I can't give you advice on that specific Acer monitor, though.


----------



## clee01l (Aug 20, 2015)

The only thing better than a 2560X1440 monitor is two,  I have one built into my 27" iMac and a matching Asus.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 20, 2015)

Agreed. I have an AdobeRGB 27" as my main monitor, and an iMac as the second monitor, just like you.


----------



## BobMc (Aug 20, 2015)

*Two montors with one in portrait orientation*

LR benefits from use of two screens, but they don’t have to be the same size.  As you see below, a second screen that can be turned to portrait orientation not only can be used, but if the pixel count of the long side matches your primary monitor, LR’s right panel can be extended to dedicate the image to the larger calibrated monitor without any misalignment.    By the way, the smaller monitor costs less too.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 20, 2015)

True. When I'm on the road, I use my iPad as second monitor for my MacBook Air. I use an app called 'Duet Display' for that. Works perfectly!


----------



## HawaiianEye (Aug 21, 2015)

BobMc said:


> LR benefits from use of two screens, but they don’t have to be the same size.  As you see below, a second screen that can be turned to portrait orientation not only can be used, but if the pixel count of the long side matches your primary monitor, LR’s right panel can be extended to dedicate the image to the larger calibrated monitor without any misalignment.    By the way, the smaller monitor costs less too.


Since you are not using a Mac, what GPU are you using to make this great suggestion work?


----------



## BobMc (Aug 21, 2015)

HawaiianEye said:


> Since you are not using a Mac, what GPU are you using to make this great suggestion work?



My desktop uses XFX Double D Radeon HD 6950 with 2 x DVI (1 Single Link, 1 Dual Link) 1 x HDMI 2 x Mini DisplayPort connections.  It is old and does not support LR6’s use of the GPU, but it will support 5 screens but I only use three.  The one left of the main screen is not shown in picture because I don’t use it for LR.
Since you are using LR6, start by checking:
https://helpx.adobe.com/lightroom/kb/lightroom-gpu-faq.html


----------

